# Fairwell to my 60D



## DarkShadow (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I decided to Sell my trusty minty 60D and posted its sale on craigslist and gosh darn it I sold within a few days. I sold it to a guy that came from Manhattan New York on a train to meet me at the Metro North train station in New Haven CT. Turned out to be a awesome guy and we hung out and chatted for about an hour or so. What a great experience to meet another photographer that sheers the same passion as I do. So yesterday was my last pictures ever with my trusty 60D. Blowing nose, wiping tears. Well not really but will miss it for sure. Anyways, once I got through a few that where full of it, I got a real buyer and we also exchanged info as well to chat and share photo stuff as well. I liked this dude right off the bat which is very rear for me to like someone right away. Now I know what its like when all you guys meet up with other photographers, very cool but the only difference in my case is I left with some dollars in the pocket.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah but now you have the 6d


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 2, 2014)

True^^ but still will miss that camera.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

I remember when I got rid of my canon, a sad sad day!


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 2, 2014)

Now You have that nice Nikon DF If I recall.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Now You have that nice Nikon DF If I recall.



Oh yes. ;-) but I didn't back then. Hahaha. It was a pretty nice begginsrs kit though. I should have held onto it for my kids. Then again- I might not have switched to Nikon. :giggle: but if I still had it, I might be trying to sell it NOW to get some new lens' for my Nikon.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 2, 2014)

So you went from 60D to 6D. By my calculations, you lost 54D in that transition. That's some serious D to lose.

Anyway, that's always a good deal. I've had one experience like that-guy wanted to buy the grip ring on my Blad's winding knob (I need it for my clumsy hands, so I didn't sell). That's really about it. Good to find real people these days.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 2, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> So you went from 60D to 6D. By my calculations, you lost 54D in that transition. That's some serious D to lose.
> 
> Anyway, that's always a good deal. I've had one experience like that-guy wanted to buy the grip ring on my Blad's winding knob (I need it for my clumsy hands, so I didn't sell). That's really about it. Good to find real people these days.




HAHAH! those indeeds are a lot of Ds to lose! I lost 55Ds, never regretted it.

I don't think ill miss the camera as much as OP tho...


----------



## Justman1020 (Aug 11, 2014)

You won't miss it long. You probably already forgot about it...


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 11, 2014)

Not looking forward to that day.  I am one of those idiots waiting for the 7dmkii.  If it ever happens, I will have to make a decision in regards to my 60D :cry:.

Since it's my first (and only so far) I may keep it as a backup.

Dark please tell me what you think of the 6D and 70-200 f4 IS combo.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Jaca, IMO the 6D with 70-200 f4 really is very good. The focus is fast and dead on accurate. As long as I get my focus point on its intended target, it seems to never miss or back focuses. The IQ, noise and bright viewfinder is fantastic and teamed up with L glass really brings out the best of the 6D sensor and overall performance and it's light enough to carry around all day.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 12, 2014)

Justman1020 said:


> You won't miss it long. You probably already forgot about it...


I will never forget something I grew on and got some of my best bird shots with but the missing part is going away.


----------



## jjtarnow (Sep 5, 2014)

I was very close to selling my 5d mkii when I got my 5d mkiii but decided to keep it as a spare body and although it was tough NOT grabbing the $1000+ I was happy I kept it after I broke one of the memory card pins on my mkiii  2 days prior to leaving for a 10 day trip.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 5, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Not looking forward to that day.  I am one of those idiots waiting for the 7dmkii.  If it ever happens, I will have to make a decision in regards to my 60D :cry:.
> 
> Since it's my first (and only so far) I may keep it as a backup.
> 
> Dark please tell me what you think of the 6D and 70-200 f4 IS combo.



I'm waiting on the announcement of the 7D mk ii as well. If a new sensor and 10 fps with 20+ mp is accurate, it could very well mean the end of my t3i.

Glad the transaction went well for you on CL. Happy shooting with the 6D.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 5, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

I'm waiting on the announcement of the 7D mk ii as well. If a new sensor and 10 fps with 20+ mp is accurate, it could very well mean the end of my t3i.[/QUOTE]

Wifey sold her T3I and there has been a tiny bit of regret (backup stuff).

I just returned from a little vacation and there were several times I wish I did not have to change lenses; as soon as I switched to the 17-40, a stupid bird would fly by.
There will be times I carry two cameras in the future.

10 fps makes a newbie like me quiver. Rumors Rumors - I read they will have a new battery, but was hoping it would be the same as the 60D battery. Oh well.


----------



## snerd (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm too sentimental. I kept my 7D when I got the 5D3. You know how cool you look with TWO big camera's hanging on you?!?!



But seriously.......... that's way too heavy for me to do! But it's nice having a backup, and I still even use the 7D with 17-55 2.8 IS as it takes beautiful photos. And when I get my grandson for a few days, he'll be breaking in with it too. (BTW, he's in 7th grade and they just put him in all accelerated classes!! Woot!!)


----------

